# Vans Jamie Lynn boot



## cjs2002 (Nov 15, 2010)

Was thinking about picking up a pair of these since my boots are kinda old and packed out. Anyone have any experience with these? The one thing that's bothering me is that the guys at thegoodride.com say that the toe area is so soft that if you use capstrap/over-the-toe type bindings, it may hurt. is that true? thanks!


----------



## cjcameron11 (Feb 5, 2011)

hey i have the 2010 jamie lynn and i love it, very very comfortable and broke them in over about 1 hr. The toe is soft but i havent had a problem with my toes hurting, but i dont ratchet down my toe strap on top, i use it on the front of my toes like a cap. anyway i would recommend these boots i love them and i will keep them for awhile, im going to buy the kaijus aswell cos i love nike, but i will probably just switch between the 2 when i feel like it, also i think the 2010 jamie lynns look sick, i have them in white with the half naked blue chick, sweet as looking boot IMO


----------



## legends6spd (Jan 18, 2010)

anyone knows if these fit? is it true to size?


----------

